# Help with separation anxiety



## mainer (Mar 20, 2017)

We’ve had our Vizlsa, Porter, for just over 2 years now. Up until recently she has been very good with staying at home alone. She was crated as a puppy and then slowly given more space in the house until now when she has the entire house to roam when we leave. From day 1 when we’ve left her alone she has always gotten a frozen peanut butter filled kong and absolutely loves them. We get ready to leave, put jackets and shoes on, then get a kong out of the freezer and put it in her bed. She is normally so distracted by the kong she doesn’t even notice us leaving. It was the only way someone could get out the door without her barking and jumping then sneaking out the door with us. 



For January and February I worked mid shift and my wife days. This meant that Porter was never home alone! I am now back on days and it is nearly impossible to get out of the house. Once she sees one of us start the routine of leaving she sits at the door. And when she sees us get the kong out of the freezer she’ll tuck her tail and avoids all eye contact. It then takes a few minutes to calm her down, talk her into her bed and introduce the kong. At which point sometimes you can sneak away and leave.


Does anyone have any suggestions on how to help her and us deal with this? 



Cooper


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizsla are such creatures of habit, and can push back hard when changes are made. She just became accustom to one of you being home, and is pushing to keep it that way.
What does she do after you leave?
Does she settle back down, and enjoy her Kong?


----------



## mainer (Mar 20, 2017)

She will normally go up stairs to our bed room and get in her snoozer bed. When we come home she will enjoy the kong.


----------

